# Alternative to excell?



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i was brousing the net looking for the active ingredient in excell when i came across this:
Cheap Flourish Excel (registerd) substitue. [Archive] - Aquaria Central

it seems there may be a much cheaper alternative to excell, glutaraldehyde. this might just be worth looking into... has anyone heard of it?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive not heard of that,but I have heard of,I think Tom Barr making some for much cheaper.Didnt really look too much into it,because I dont use Excell.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used Cidex for a while. Although the main ingredient is the same, it just didn't work as well as Excel. I dosed my tank for a week with cidex and the staghorn I had didn't budge. Waited about a week for more Excel to come in after two days of treating the tank with Excel, the staghorn had already turned pink and started to die. I think I'll just suck up the cost of Excel for a little while longer.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Was told yesterday that theres a product made by API called CO2 booster.Its supposed to not melt certain plants the way excell does.


----------

